# Audi Driver: Napster Creator, Former Facebook Pres Sean Parker



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

According to a recent blog post by Forbes Magazine, Napster creator and former Facebook president Sean Parker drives an Audi. That Justin Timberlake, the actor/musician who played Parker in the movie 'Facebook' has had his own ties with Audi is likely a coincidence, but the real life Parker rolls in a V10 Audi S6 that plays a roll in the Forbes story.

Though not automotive focused, the Forbes story makes for an interesting read. So too does an in-depth Vanity Fair profile we found that was published just ahead of the release of the Facebook movie. Check them both out after the jumps below.

* Full Story - Forbes *

* Full Story - Vanity Fair *


----------

